# Another fish babe needs votes



## saltwatersensations

Please log in and vote for my wife :cheers:

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/november-2012/jamie/130991


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I really wanted to vote for Misty but OK


----------



## saltwatersensations

Jay Baker said:


> I really wanted to vote for Misty but OK


Misty doesn't like redheads. :biggrin:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

saltwatersensations said:


> Misty doesn't like redheads. :biggrin:


How do you add to that list?
I just happen to have found a good picture


----------



## jaredchasteen

:an6::an6::an6::an6:Nooooo please not again. PLEASE. 


Is this site Facebook?


----------



## mredman1

*Vote*

I voted for your wife and she is now tied for first place. There are six women contestants from Texas so there may be some 2cool competition. I hope a 2cooler wins every month. Let's never let another state win again!

Mike


----------



## saltwatersensations

jaredchasteen said:


> :an6::an6::an6::an6:Nooooo please not again. PLEASE.
> 
> Is this site Facebook?


Its easy bro. Dont look.:headknock


----------



## RB II

Done. Good luck.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## AirbornXpress

*Done*

leading 17


----------



## saltwatersensations

Where do you go to see the number of votes?


----------



## fishtruck

Done. 

She is cute, congrats dude!

Rob C


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

saltwatersensations said:


> Where do you go to see the number of votes?


When you vote it will show the number of votes each has. Once you click away from that I have not found a way to see the number of votes.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## dlbpjb

21


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thanks for the votes fellas.


----------



## saltwater4life

done my friend, #23


----------



## mredman1

*Solid Lead*

Now 28 and starting to pull away from the other contestants.

Mike


----------



## Hotrod

31


----------



## crawfishking

I can support this. 29


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thanks. You cant vote everyday.


----------



## Justin_Smithey

done


----------



## FISH TAILS

We can all vote everyday I am #36!!!
She is a great catch my friend you are a lucky man!!


----------



## weimtrainer

Done


----------



## LayedBack1

Done... Good luck


----------



## UNDONE

I think Misty will be disqualified I don't see a fish in her picture and I think that is one of the requirements.


----------



## djwag94

UNDONE said:


> I think Misty will be disqualified I don't see a fish in her picture and I think that is one of the requirements.


You missed the fish to? I had to go with 2cool #39 on ttmb.


----------



## Calmday

46


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

More like 51 percent...but just saying...


----------



## Justin_Smithey

#48...Looking good


----------



## fishingtwo

50


----------



## saltwater4life

#51, shes breaking away from everyone and taking a huge lead


----------



## Shredded Evidence

52. No pics this post.


----------



## Captfry

*looking good*

another vote


----------



## nelson6500

Done


----------



## Law Dog

Voted, good luck!


----------



## mredman1

*Double Nickels*

Now 55........

Mike


----------



## spurgersalty

56


----------



## djwag94

Another one JL.


----------



## lordbater

done
59


----------



## saltwater4life

Third day voting, #64!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Thanks everyone! You guys are awesome!


----------



## spurgersalty




----------



## lordbater

Dammmiiitttt.

68..


----------



## spurgersalty

lordbater said:


> Dammmiiitttt.
> 
> 68..


Hahahaha...I got it


----------



## mad marlin

lordbater said:


> Dammmiiitttt.
> 
> 68..


Thats funny there .... Is misty 69 lol


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## djwag94

71


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## djwag94

74:goldfish:


----------



## saltwater4life

76


----------



## saltwatersensations

Yall are awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## lordbater

83

Edit: anyone else notice Ashley isn't wearing a top?


----------



## mad marlin

lordbater said:


> 83
> 
> Edit: anyone else notice Ashley isn't wearing a top?


haha...hallucinations :cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS

91 she is on a roll!!


----------



## lordbater

I think they may need to issue a 2Cool handicap to the other contestants..

A


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

yeah, even without a top, Ashley is still losing badly...


----------



## Hotrod

94


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## Calmday

For one of our own.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## hog

my internet service has been out..but, im back


----------



## saltwatersensations

99. Whoop whoop.


----------



## djwag94

107


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## saltwatersensations

A little competition I see.


----------



## saltwater4life

#122


----------



## WilliamH

Misty keeps eying me every time I go to that site. Sorry.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

WilliamH said:


> Misty keeps eying me every time I go to that site. Sorry.


----------



## djwag94

saltwatersensations said:


> A little competition I see.


Yes but you & Jamie_Lee got us started. LOL

127


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## djwag94

140


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## FISH TAILS

Done 146!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Saweet. Thanks.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

awesome!!! Keep 'em coming guys! Thanks!


----------



## djwag94

152:doowapsta


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

*OH Yeah*


----------



## hog




----------



## fishingtwo

157


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Keeping it real from Lagos....... 160


----------



## djwag94

*162*:walkingsm


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## saltwater4life

#167


----------



## djwag94

# 172


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## saltwatersensations

Yes sir. Thanks again for the votes!


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## djwag94

# 184


----------



## saltwatersensations

Sweet. Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations

Need more votes. Lets do this.


----------



## djwag94

saltwatersensations said:


> Sweet. Thanks


Crystals closing the gap at 161









#195


----------



## lordbater

200


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thanks for the votes. This looks like it is gonna be a close one.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Wow, 216 to 203. Could go either way...


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Ahhhh!! It's getting close!!! Go vote everyone! Thanks!!! You all are awesome!


----------



## hch3

Done
Yes u r the true BABE out of the two on this contest and the resident fish babe of 2cool


----------



## djwag94

#240, need more votes, Crystal has gained 79 votes since yesterday morning, she's now at 230


----------



## saltwatersensations

Yes more votes. I aint giving up yet.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Doing my part........


----------



## lordbater

Bring it yall!! She's down by 7..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## djwag94

# 249


----------



## hch3

250 we need to vote she's a awesome person and one of 2cools babes that is always posting in the forums 
Come on 2cool don't let her loose this contest


----------



## saltwatersensations

Fallen behind.....HMMMM!


----------



## hog

257


----------



## Chase This!

Jamie_Lee said:


> Ahhhh!! It's getting close!!! Go vote everyone! Thanks!!! You all are awesome!


Good luck. You got my vote.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

VOTE!!! VOTE!!! VOTE!!! Let's do this guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie06

Done! Good luck!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

276


----------



## Jamie_Lee

thanks you guys!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Not in the lead anymore, but I'm going to keep voting. Man, talk about pick up steam, that crystal girl has gotten crazy votes the last couple of days...


----------



## fishingtwo

the people voting must have multiple accounts. someone needs to check out the multiple username options.
I have been posting on the other thread...vote vote vote


----------



## djwag94

290


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Too bad, i got in too late last night, and they counted yesterday's vote as today's... We've got to get more organized, we should have only put up one 2cooler at a time, and we could've easily taken two months...


----------



## hog




----------



## nelson6500

I'm going back and fourth between the the 2, done Jamie today


----------



## saltwatersensations

One more vote from me.


----------



## saltwater4life

had my vote from day 1, this is a true contest now!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

several people I know that are trying to vote cant. For the last two days it is saying "You have already voted today, please come back tomorrow and vote again" Even though they hadn't voted yet. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Captain Dave

Jamie_Lee said:


> several people I know that are trying to vote cant. For the last two days it is saying "You have already voted today, please come back tomorrow and vote again" Even though they hadn't voted yet. Is anyone else having this problem?


Nope.. voted last night and just a min ago this am..


----------



## FREON

Jamie_Lee said:


> several people I know that are trying to vote cant. For the last two days it is saying "You have already voted today, please come back tomorrow and vote again" Even though they hadn't voted yet. Is anyone else having this problem?


Yep...It happened to me this morning


----------



## Jamie_Lee

hmmm....strange.....oh well :/


----------



## saltwater4life

This contest is rigged!! Its an inside job for sure!!! :work:

Its worked everytime for me


----------



## mredman1

*Voting*

If you click twice, it appears that you did not vote because the program interprets you have voted twice. You were credited with one vote.

Be patient after one click and allow time until you see the voting results.

Mike



Captain Dave said:


> Nope.. voted last night and just a min ago this am..


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Jamie_Lee said:


> several people I know that are trying to vote cant. For the last two days it is saying "You have already voted today, please come back tomorrow and vote again" Even though they hadn't voted yet. Is anyone else having this problem?


twice now...


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

But it worked today. Only a ten point difference, C slowed down after they got the lead. Tight race!


----------



## lordbater

I've had no problems and voted every day.

only 10 points behind, get a move on...


----------



## hog




----------



## Shredded Evidence

332


----------



## saltwater4life

335


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

337


----------



## djwag94

340


----------



## FISHIN COUG

345..


----------



## Captain Dave

348 to 365.. Vote up !


----------



## slabnabbin

350 to 365 
I'm late to the voting but will try to remember daily.


----------



## slabnabbin

356 to 370


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

372 to 357


----------



## hog




----------



## Chase This!

+1


----------



## djwag94

371


----------



## tewltime

*Current as of 5:35 pm*

Jamie is 10 behind. Get some votes going!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thanks for the support.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*383*

Need more votes
This is fun
I'm votin  daily 







Be glad she's not in tha race Pic from the catfishin forum


----------



## FISH TAILS

386 upside down now


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## djwag94

400


----------



## hog

Four Hundred Nine


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## djwag94

Merry Christmas Everyone! #420


----------



## AirbornXpress

*440*

Need more votes 
We are behind:headknock


----------



## djwag94

444  Need more votes.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica




----------



## saltwatersensations

I forgot to mention that she caught this fish on a light action trout rod on 12lb test :cheers:


----------



## Chase This!

I keep voting but we are still behind.


----------



## Shredded Evidence

.


----------



## fishingtwo

480...21 behind

wish there could be two winners


----------



## Shredded Evidence

486. Time to bring the Thunder people!!! Vote vote vote.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

*489 to 514*


----------



## djwag94

Jamie 498 to Crystals 524: Need more votes.


----------



## FREON

524-499


----------



## PBD539

Done 511


----------



## crawfishking

519


----------



## Shredded Evidence

536


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Down by 41, not looking good...


----------



## saltwater4life

557


----------



## Shredded Evidence

575


----------



## nelson6500

voted again for Jamie today


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

*623 to 577*


----------



## djwag94

600


----------



## saltwatersensations

Thanks for voting. Just got back in town and seem that we are losing ground....keep em coming 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=4571641


----------



## FISH TAILS

I just voted again still got one more day to catch up!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence

612


----------



## FISH TAILS

617 in the box!


----------



## djwag94

620  

Wishing you all a Safe & Happy New Year.


----------



## hog




----------

